# XX Bomber Command Combat Crew Manual



## MIflyer (Sep 2, 2017)

The XX Bomber Command Combat Crew Manual is more than a pilot's manual in that it describes actual procedures used by the B-29's in WWII, and for each member of the crew.

It is available for free download at: B-29 Combat Crew Manual : Maj Gen Curtis E Le May : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive 

Another version of the same manual was reprinted and sold several years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks. That is a great site for downloading government docs


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, and they have quite a few back issues of magazines available there too. For example, Scale Aircraft Modeler.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

.......and if you like classic old-timey video games....Software Library: MS-DOS Games : Free Software : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Reegor (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks. This ( B-29 Combat Crew Manual) is the version from the end of 1944, which means it was based only on experience in India. It is still very interesting, and gives good insights into LeMay's approach to command. 
A second version was written a few months later, which incorporated the _much_ more extensive flying from the Marianas Islands. I thought I had a copy, but I cannot locate it. I see it is for sale for $19 here:
http://www.garciaaviation.com/341-wwii-xxi-bomber-command-combat-crew-manual.html. 

Does anyone have a copy?


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Oct 9, 2017)

There is a variant available from AAF Collects here

Item 000467 Detail

Sorry, looks like you already have this item. New here, tried to delete my post but no soap.

Scott M


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 10, 2017)

I have the version entitled "How to fly the B-29 Superfortress" and published by Greenhill Books, 1995.

Inside, it is entitled "XXI Bomber Command Combat Crew Manual" A.P.O. 234 May 1945" The "foreward" is by Maj Gen Le May Headquarters XXI Bomber Command APO 234

The two manuals are similar in concept but are not identical by any means and the later one had much more detailed information in some areas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

This one?


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2017)

Nope, not that one. The hardcopy commercial reprint I have says "XXI bomber Command Combat Crew Manual A.P.O. 234 May 1945" printed under the title "How to Fly the B-29 Superfortress." Introduction by Jeff Ethell.

The one you show is the one available at the link I provided.


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hmmm, seems available here at a price, no free PDF found, as yet.

Ethell: How to Fly the B-29 Superfortress - The Official Manual for the Plane that bombed Hiroshima


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes, that is the book. They were selling it at USAF bases military clothing sales at one time.

Has quite a bit in it that I had not heard before. For example some B-29's had radio transmitters capable of broadcasting on the NDB LF band and the AM broadcast band so they they could act as beacons for rendezvous purposes, the other aircraft using their ADF equipment to home in. Also the B-29's carried emergency automated transmitters, round cans a couple of feet long, that operated on set frequencies in the AM broadcast band so other B-29's could home on downed aircraft.


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Oct 26, 2017)

Related to B-29 radio/radar Mike Hanz has an excellent web site which might be of value to you.

B-29 Corner

Mike was responsible for avionics restoration of "EG" now on display at Udvar-Hazy.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, I've had any number of discussions with Mike Hanz. He really is a fount of wisdom.


----------



## Reegor (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you everyone! You have solved my confusion. I had purchased the book, but the title on the outside (How to Fly the B-29...) threw me off. Now that I know what to look for, I found it quickly. 
I'm planning to compare the original (December 1944, based on operations from Asia) and new (May, 1945) editions. LeMay wrote in early 1945 that there were a lot of problems with the first edition, although he did not specify what they were. Just skimming the second edition, it has a lot more detail.


----------

